# Attitude



## zem (Dec 4, 2014)

I have a question concerning Attitude seedbank, as I was looking into some EU seed companies, I noticed that Attitude is  overpriced. the price for Satori is 35Eur while at attitude is 35.99GBP that is like 45 Euros. other items have even more insane difference. What do you think about that? do you think it's worth it to pay the premium for attitude instead of ordering from seedsman or some other better priced alternative? do they give more to stealth and shipping? something to justify this huge premium that they charge? thanks


----------



## umbra (Dec 4, 2014)

on Mandala's website it says buying directly from them is not available...

We recommend that you purchase our seeds online from us directly at www.shop.mandalaseeds.com (service currently not available) .

They could tell you the price is 1 cent, but if you can't buy them at that price, it means nothing


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 4, 2014)

I have many sweet shirts sent from those guys :aok: Always come through, let's put it like that. Their service is worth the money in my opinion. There may be cheaper sites but you pay for what you get.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 4, 2014)

Like 7greeneyes, I feel that it is worth something to patronize a company that I know and that has a very good reputation.  The cheapest price is not always the best.  I prefer to buy from Attitude over some seed bank I am not familiar with.  Mandala  is only open certain times of the year for orders directly to/from them.


----------



## The Poet (Dec 4, 2014)

Mandala opens Jan 9th..


                                         the Poet...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks, I was thinking that they usually open in Jan.  I am  not sure if they ship to the US or not though--seems to me they were just shipping directly to locations in Europe.


----------



## zem (Dec 5, 2014)

well Mandala was only an example. I found http://www.seedsman.com/en/ it looks legit and i read a lot of good reviews. . there are also others that look good enough like greenparrotseeds.com which is a real store with a street shop and address in Barcelona, and which also looks legit at the regular price. I am only considering this because really, other types of seeds have even a bigger price difference than Satori! my order will be much more expensive, and i would rather buy more seeds that i choose instead of getting freebies and gifts


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 5, 2014)

Just ordered my satori beans from attitude


----------



## zem (Dec 5, 2014)

multifarious said:


> http://en.seedfinder.eu/seedbanks/reviews/
> 
> Seedfinder seedbank reviews is a handy reference point for seed banks that you may not have heard of.
> 
> ...


looking into seedfinder website, attitude has 53 review is rated lower than seedsman with only 24 reviews. i think that i will have to judge upon the sales team and how helpful they will be with me before i buy anything. attitude seem to be faster but seedsman seem to be thorough, if they both equal in service, then i guess that i will have to go with the lower price. maybe Attitude is just the big name and benefits from that, but i am sure that there are other good seedbanks


----------



## Hackerman (Dec 5, 2014)

Don't forget about Herbie's Head Shop. Very often, on Seedfinder, they have the best prices.

I have been very pleased with their service.


----------



## kingsransome (Dec 6, 2014)

Herbies is a good one i agree


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 11, 2014)

Just got my beans from the Tude, record time. Satori finally in my possession, as well as satori haze from cabin fever. Oh it's going to be a great spring..


Freebies were
Delicious seeds- Carmelo, cheese candy and sugar black rose(auto)


----------



## blowinthatloud (Dec 23, 2014)

I also like herbies, last order got white widow for free!


----------



## gopot (Jan 11, 2015)

I've never really had a problem with their prices. That said they are going through some credit card processing problems right now. I HAVE used them in the past and never had any issues whatsoever.


----------

